# Benedryl & IBS



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

So I was wondering if any one has any experience with how taking Benedryl affects their IBS symptoms? Benedryl is about the only thing I can take both for sinus issues and to help me sleep if I've had a few sleepless nights. It's not contra-indicated on any of my meds, but I have been avoiding it since my current flair up started (since it included a case of gastritis) for fear that it might upset my stomach. Anyway, as I'm muddling through the variables in my life that might be contributing to the IBS, I was wondering how the Benedryl might be fitting in.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

yeah, it's an antihistamine..........ur stomach is producing too much histamine in an attempt to get ur stomach to produce more hydrochloric acid (HCl)..........it will do the same with gastrin, too........that will make u throw up & bloat badly, if it's being over produced..........the stomach like a very low Ph, hence trying to get more HCl produced..........HCl is so important.........it keeps ur stomach sterile by killing germs & bacteria, b 4 it can get into ur body.......it stops the gastrin & histamine from being over produced (histamine causes allergic reactions & not just with sinus problems).........it helps to completely breakdown ur food, so it is in a form that ur intestines can draw off the nutrients from the chime, otherwise they r too big & get dumped in the toilet.......it oxygenates ur blood........it keeps the waste acids/toxins from over loading ur tissues, joints & blood..........it maintains proper Ph in ur body (check out how many places on the net u can buy this or that to alkalinize ur body?)..........it stops candida getting a foothold in ur system............it keeps things running the way our bodies were designed..........so taking an antihistamine can help u, but it won't do a think for the actual problem.........not enough acid production........


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally (although there is some receptors in the other places) Benedryl is an H1 receptor blocker and that is mostly in the nose and part of the "stay awake" system in the brain. Most antihistamines (for allergies) block the H1 receptor and how drowsy they make you depends on how well the cross the blood brain barrier. So the "non drowsy" ones just don't get into the brain that well. Benedryl is one of the more potent antihistamines for allergies, but many people can't tolerate the drowsy effect.H2 blockers are the ones used to block stomach acid as the "release acid" cells in the stomach use the H2 blocker. Generally for gastritis you want some acid reduction so even if you get a small amount of cross reaction (I sometimes find H2 blockers help with my allergy control so it isn't 100% one in one place and one in the other) that shouldn't harm the gastritis.Some people do find that antihistamines may reduce their diarrhea a bit (histamine is released by mast cells in the intestines to generate diarrhea and mucus production, but I'm not sure what receptor is most used for that) and seem to reduce mucus production.There isn't much listed as side effects in the GI tract. The main concern with Benedryl is the drowsiness and if you take other medications that can make you drowsy you may have more problems with sleepiness than you expect. A few people will get a bit of nausea or a reduced appetite, but that is about it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Kathleen- I really appreciate all your help in the last few days as I've been trying to get a handle on all this. Benedryl does make me drowsy, but since at this point I'm wanting to take it to help me sleep that's a good thing. Last night was a rough one for gas so I really need some sleep. Although since right now I'm dealing with a bit of constipation, maybe I'll pass on it tonight.It's the ONLY thing I can take for allergies, since the non-drowsy stuff gives me a weird arm twitch. I'm glad to hear that it doesn't usually make IBS worse and may actually be beneficial when I'm back to my usual IBS-D.


----------

